# Super Unleaded Sellers?



## GaryF1 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi Ho

Anyone know of anywhere in the Newtownabbey \ Carrickfergus \ Belfast area that does Super Unleaded (97\98\99RON) other than BP stations which do the BP Ultimate 97? 

I've tried a few of the local Tescos but they dont seem to do that Tesco 99 stuff they have on the mainland.


----------



## pete_172 (Jul 10, 2007)

nope, youll only get the likes of shell, texaco and BP super here, nowhere does tesco 99 stuff.


----------



## MCZ2047 (Oct 10, 2007)

pete_172 said:


> nope, youll only get the likes of shell, texaco and BP super here, nowhere does tesco 99 stuff.


If you've got a Sainsburys close they do super unleaded aswell


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

Yea, Sainsburys Holywood Exchange, do super Ive heard.

Not sure about Forestside


----------



## pete_172 (Jul 10, 2007)

yes...sainsburys, i dunno why i didnt say them cause thats where i get mine. sprucefield and hollywood do it, forestside doesnt.


----------



## Roan (Jun 13, 2007)

Petrol Prices

:thumb:


----------



## stu-330 (Feb 16, 2009)

pete_172 said:


> yes...sainsburys, i dunno why i didnt say them cause thats where i get mine. sprucefield and hollywood do it, forestside doesnt.


Forestside are getting it soon. They just got rid of their four star to make way for super!


----------



## pete_172 (Jul 10, 2007)

stu-330 said:


> Forestside are getting it soon. They just got rid of their four star to make way for super!


WOOHOO makes life easier for me going to uni!


----------



## Jones the boost (Oct 20, 2008)

stu-330 said:


> Forestside are getting it soon. They just got rid of their four star to make way for super!


Yes Forestside now have it at lonnnng bloody last :thumb:


----------



## T_The_Tman_T (Aug 29, 2008)

Jones the boost said:


> Yes Forestside now have it at lonnnng bloody last :thumb:


At lisburn's expense


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

One and ONLY time I used Sainbury's SUL, I got WORSE mpg from it compared with Tesco UL.
Only one I try to stick to is Texaco's, and the one on the DC to Ballymena has 97 RON at 2p/L over the UL one.

Bought a tankful to see how it performs.


----------



## sjstrange (Sep 11, 2007)

PJS said:


> One and ONLY time I used Sainbury's SUL, I got WORSE mpg from it compared with Tesco UL.
> Only one I try to stick to is Texaco's, and the one on the DC to Ballymena has 97 RON at 2p/L over the UL one.
> 
> Bought a tankful to see how it performs.


Is that the same Texaco garage thats the dearest in the country? Anytime im past there the price is always about 4p a litre more than Belfast pricing.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Nope, it's actually one of the cheapest Texaco's, and the only one I think that I've used, that sells SUL, or High Octane as they call it.
Picked up HO at 100.9p which was tuppence over the UL.
The one in Newry at the main roundabout before heading up the hill to the South, is a complete rip-off on price, and probably the dearest one of all the Texacos in the province.
Used only the once, and it'll certainly be the only time I'll do so.

The one I was referring to above.


----------



## MCZ2047 (Oct 10, 2007)

I have just tried my first full tank of Sainsburys Super unleaded and i'am not impressed. The car isnt as quick, is rough at idle, and the MPG has dropped below what i would get with normal tesco's fuel. To be fair it was only 96.9 ppl. So i think its back to BP Ultima for me


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Give the Texco High Octane a blast first - you might just be pleasantly surprised.
Also nice to know it wasn't my imagination that got the better of me with the Sasinbury's SUL.
Tesco's and Asda's regular UL is actually very decent, which does make one wonder what the heck are Sainsbury's playing at?


----------



## MCZ2047 (Oct 10, 2007)

I always used to use the shell SUL but all my local shell stations have just changed over to BP. I'll give the texaco stuff a blast if I ever come across it, there arent many texaco stations about the Ards Bangor area.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

One on the corner just past Halfords (N Circular Rd), and a second being the road opposite it, iirc, heading down to the town centre - Clandeboye Road.

Hang on a min - http://texaco.ie/counties/all_counties.htm - no idea how up to date that is.


----------



## MCZ2047 (Oct 10, 2007)

Now when you mention where those texaco stations are. I'll have a drive round tomorrow and see if any of then do SUL


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

The one at Abbeyhill, (near the Abbey/Church, wherever the hell that is) does both.
103.9 today when I phoned around seeing which ones in the province do both, and how they compare to that one mentioned above.

Just used Google maps - I think, that might be the one I was referring to above, only confusing the Clandeboye Road for the Newtowards Road.
In fact, the more I think about it, it is - so now I know where to use down that direction.


----------



## MCZ2047 (Oct 10, 2007)

I filled up today at the Texaco station on the Newtownards road with SUL. I also noticed the texaco station at junction 1 has SUL. Thanks for the info PJS


----------



## ZedFour (May 6, 2008)

http://www.petroldirect.com/


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

PJS said:


> One on the corner just past Halfords (N Circular Rd), and a second being the road opposite it, iirc, heading down to the town centre - Clandeboye Road.
> 
> Hang on a min - http://texaco.ie/counties/all_counties.htm - no idea how up to date that is.


"Kelso's" Doesnt do super but I have always liked his ordinary unleaded as all texaco unleaded fuel appaarently has the same additive caled techron . However the one just outside Comber does stock "high octane". Its Just off the Roundabout Dundonald side of Comber. If you are coming from ards, go round Comber using the bypass and at the second roundabout follow the sign for Killinchy. The filling station is just on your left (its called riverview). Its good stuff!

Theres also another Texaco in Bangor coming into town from the main Ards road. Dont know if it does super tho. You could always ring them on 028 90 342733 and find out!


----------

